# My babies,



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought that since I'm new I'd introduce my babies to you.

First there's Magnus, he's a 5 year old creme british shorthair. 









Here's Lille (meaning little one in danish) He's a chocolate burmese who turned 1 not too long ago. He's super hard to take pictues of so you will have to settle for a babyphoto of him.









Up until this past friday this sweet blue british shorthair has been a pat of our family, but due to hd he unfortunatly went over the bridge. Milo was 2 years old and the sweetest cat. 









The breeder who sold me Milo, is giving me a new kitten that I am picking up on December 28th. I'm so excited. His name is Puff the Magic Dragon. 









I hope you enjoyed my cats.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh wow, they are truly gorgeous cats. Magnus & Milo have the most fantastic orange eyes. Not seen such good eyes on a British for while. How cute is that baby. Do you show ?*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous cats - sorry about Milo he was beautiful.

D x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what beautiful kitties 
sorry about the loss of Milo he was a little stunner x


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh wow, they are truly gorgeous cats. Magnus & Milo have the most fantastic orange eyes. Not seen such good eyes on a British for while. How cute is that baby. Do you show ?*


Thanks for the compliments to my babies. Magnus' eyes are actually truely amazing. When he was younger they were the most intense color. Milos lines had amazing eye colors, coat texture and density. After he got diagnosed with hd, his breeder closed down these lines, but doesn't seem to have a problem with the eye color.

I show and I love to show. I show i Fife, but am considering showing the new one in TICA as well. Lille is the european burmese, so he can't go on a TICA show. TICA is new in DK, so up until a few months ago Fife was the only option. Lille was just on his 10th show this past weekend. Unfortunatly I had to withdraw him from the nomination rounds because he was really mad. He has been very confused with Milo being gone, so I think it added a little extra stress. He got his first certificate in class 8 and by Feb. I hope he will be IP, but you never know.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonderful. I show FIFe too, only here in the UK. I was stewarding with a French judge this weekend. He was saying how different the British were on the continent, seeing yours I can now picture what he wasw saying.*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They're lovely. I am sorry you lost that beautiful boy.

liz


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Great photos. Sorry you lost your boy - he was gorgeous.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics of fab cats and welcome to the forum best wishes.........chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What beautiful cats you have Inge. I'm so sorry that you lost the gorgeous Milo. Is that your new little one at the bottom? He looks really cute!! I hope he has a long and happy life with you and the rest of your fur-family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

What gorgeous cats....beautiful pics


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are very good photos. The cats are lovely.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Goregeous hunny you must be very pleased. I cant wait to post piccys of Riley when he arrives...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Your babies are lovely, sorry to hear about milo, i really feel for you.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
Great pics...some beautiful healthy cats you have


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful cats, sorry about the loss of your boy, he was stunning, good luck with your new kitty when you get him,


----------

